# Betta Cory Cat Companions in a planted tank



## Fitzy (May 4, 2014)

I have a beautiful, docile, male, Betta named Fitzy. He currently lives with a few snails in a 5 gallon tank but i recently set up a 10gal planted tank that I'll be moving him into. I was thinking of getting some Albino Cory Cats (3-4) to help keep the bottom clean. I was wondering if I could add a few Mollies or other similar type fish without the bioload getting too high? There are a lot of plants. Would it be better if I went with some Ghost shrimp instead?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are to have cory cats with the Betta in a 10 gallon, that's pretty much close to the max. You don't want to have to add a second filter, causing more issues for the Betta. Plus cory cats would much rather have more space!

How long has the tank been running?
Is it cycled?
Is it heated?

The thing with mollies as well, is that they are brackish water. In stores they are stupid enough to keep them in fresh water... Which is one of the leading causes of columnaris (mouth fungus) in mollies and balloon mollies. 

Instead... Why not go with the Betta, platys or tetras (3 should do, one male to two females or all females) and shrimp? It's an even distribution, won't kill the cycle, and most importantly can keep the fish happy. Just make sure to quarantine the platys befor putting the Betta into the 10 gallon (quarantine 2-4 weeks). This stops infection or diseases from spreading.

*** I will say no to neon tetras, since I know that someone will mention it. They are a schooling fish... And do best in large numbers. They also prefer more space as they are active, just like danios.


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

My Betta wanted to kill the cory cat I had. Actually had to return him before he got stressed and or eaten. My guy was just ultra aggressive. Hope you have better luck!


----------



## Fitzy (May 4, 2014)

It is cycled and has been running for about a week. It is heated. I like the idea of Platys. Are micky mouse/panda platys good companions? 

Fitzy is very calm but which is more stressful getting him used to the new tank and than adding the others after they've been quarantined in my hospital/fry tank (its ready but empty at the moment) OR leaving him in his current tank and letting the newbies be quarantined in the planted tank and than adding him after the isolation period?

I agree on the Tetra front- they need a bigger space than I have and they can get nippy if they are condensed too much


----------



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a 10g with pygmy cory cats and my betta. It has a lot of deco and plants though. Neither parties have messed with each other, no fin nipping. The worst I get with the setup is my betta likes to try to get their shrimp pellets.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the tank has been up for a week are you sure it's cycled? 

I have Pygmy and hasbrosus Cories as they are much smaller and a better fit in a 10 gallon. Male Endlers or Dwarf Panda Guppies (much smaller than regular Guppies) are another option as a companion fish but they are a bit "busy" and prefer cooler temperatures. I have 10 Neon Tetras in a heavily-planted 20 long with Archibald and there's not been a nipping problem.


----------

